# Text3D Farbe aendern



## dergrüne (22. Okt 2007)

Servus,

ich habe folgenden Code geschrieben, womit ich einen 3D Text erstelle.


```
//Schrift						
			Font3D font3d = new Font3D(new Font("Times", Font.PLAIN, 10), new FontExtrusion());
			Text3D text = new Text3D(font3d, IniReader.read("title"), new Point3f(0.0f,0.0f,0.0f));
			Shape3D text3d = new Shape3D(text);
						
			//Schrift skalieren			
			Transform3D skal = new Transform3D();
			skal.setTranslation(new Vector3f(-0.7f,0.5f,0));
			skal.setScale(0.015);
			TransformGroup stext3d = new TransformGroup(skal);
			stext3d.addChild(text3d);
			
			objRoot.addChild(stext3d);
```

Allerdings ist der Text weiss. Ich habe keine Methode gefunden die Farbe zu aendern, hat jemand eine Ahnung wie das geht?

Danke schomal


----------



## Andre Schaaf (22. Okt 2007)

Jo und zwar musst du für deinen Text eine Appearance festlegen.

Wie folgt:

Appearance app=new Appearance();
app.setColoringAttribute(new Color3f(255,255,255));
text3d.setAppearance(app);

Das war es im Grundegenommen schon. Musst nochmal schauen wie du die Capabillity Bits setzen musst damit du dann beim ändern der Farbe auch auf die Appearance schreiben darfst.

Das ändern der Farbe ist dann ein leichtes

void ChangeColor(Color3f newColor) {
this.app.setColoringAttributes(newColor,1);
this.text3d.setAppearance(this.app);
}

und das war es auch schon dazu


----------



## dergrüne (22. Okt 2007)

Super Dank Dir


----------

